# Flying Magazine grass airstrip article



## CFI (May 28, 2018)

https://www.flyingmag.com/an-airport-powered-by-chickens/

Not too technical, but definitely a neat write up 
about a guy combining a love of aviation and turf.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Slight thread tangent, who is at EAA this week?


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

That was super neat!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

That's awesome, using the poultry barns to sustain the turf on the strip!


----------

